# Today i used "The Granny ring"



## Nearly there (28 Oct 2011)

Today for the first time since i started riding again 8 months ago i started a hill climb that ive done numerous times before using the middle ring of a triple crank but today it just wasnt happening so i dropped to the small ring (hangs head in shame)Ive never felt this lacking in energy before and cant understand why i just couldnt kick on even though id eaten a good breakfast and felt good before setting out,I did intend doing about 40 miles but cut my journey short and headed home with my tail between my legs so to speak im just wondering if setting out in the morning had anything to do with it as i usually cycle mid afternoon or early evening,the reason i usually cycle at this time of day is i work night shifts so it works for me,but ive been off all week and been on 3 rides all around 3pm time but today i went out at 10 this morning,Have i just had one of those days or has the time shift had anything to do with it?


----------



## HLaB (28 Oct 2011)

Its just one of those days, we all have them, you were maybe worn out after the previous days, the wind wasn't right or you are a little run down due to another reason.


----------



## Nearly there (28 Oct 2011)

HLaB said:


> Its just one of those days, we all have them, you were maybe worn out after the previous days, the wind wasn't right or you are a little run down due to another reason.


 I hope so




and tomorrows another day


----------



## numbnuts (28 Oct 2011)

Without my granny gear I wouldn't be going no where


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Oct 2011)

There's no shame in that


----------



## Mozzy (28 Oct 2011)

Ahhhh,brain of Britain here has just sussed out what indeed this Granny ring is you've all been mentioning. I believe I have one as well; that is (I think) the small cog on the inside of the crank). I'm actually only using the biggest one now. Granny ring



I see I see why now. I'll get there eventually; lie down and pills next.

Mozzy


----------



## Nearly there (28 Oct 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> There's no shame in that


 ive always been quietly chuffed that ive had no reason to use it for months but i suppose its there to be used


----------



## 2wd (28 Oct 2011)

I cant wait to get *out* of the Granny Gear


----------



## broomwagon (28 Oct 2011)

Same thing happened to me the other week. I meant to do a hilly circuit after work, but realised a few miles into it that I would struggle. Like you, I dropped on to the granny ring for the first time as I huffed up a usually easy climb. I finished the circuit, about 20 miles, and towards home felt my legs _coming round_. I attribute the reason to lactic acid, my legs felt heavy and it had taken about 15 miles to get rid of it! Two days later I rode a 40 miler with no trouble.


----------



## paulb55 (28 Oct 2011)

C'mon

there's absolutely no shame at all in using the granny gear, i do a lot, gears are there to be used and why kill yourself - ENJOY THE RIDE

the shame is getting half way up a hill and getting off your bake and walking, NOW THAT'S HANG YOUR HEAD IN SHAME TIME


----------



## Mozzy (28 Oct 2011)

paulb55 said:


> C'mon
> 
> there's absolutely no shame at all in using the granny gear, i do a lot, gears are there to be used and why kill yourself - ENJOY THE RIDE
> 
> the shame is getting half way up a hill and getting off your bake and walking, NOW THAT'S HANG YOUR HEAD IN SHAME TIME



Oh sod; I had to do that today. Twas a giant long climb though. Sloping off in complete embarrassment; all-be-it honestly





Mozzy


----------



## Peteaud (28 Oct 2011)

If its on the bike - use it, aint no shame imho.


----------



## Willo (28 Oct 2011)

Pretty sure I'll be doing the same this weekend after a summer of pretending it's not there most of the time. Plans for a hilly route preceded by a couple of nights out on the ale mean I will no doubt be grateful for the granny ring!


----------



## Nearly there (28 Oct 2011)

I wasnt dissing the granny ring im merely asking was a change in ride time a factor in my fatigue Infact I think ill use it more often



Time for a glass of wine me thinks Whos having one


----------



## Mozzy (28 Oct 2011)

Nearly there said:


> I wasnt dissing the granny ring im merely asking was a change in ride time a factor in my fatigue Infact I think ill use it more often
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raising my G&T to you


----------



## yello (28 Oct 2011)

I do hope there's no machismo going on here. Use whatever gears are on the bike. You don't have to defend yourself to anybody.


----------



## Nearly there (28 Oct 2011)

Mozzy said:


> Raising my G&T to you


Good man


----------



## screenman (28 Oct 2011)

VAT here and a nice large one at a that. Nothing wrong with using the granny ring, it is the muppets who use it as the same time as the 11 tooth on the rear that gets me.

For what it is worth I seldom ride as well in the morning as I do afternoons. For sure TT times prove that as well.


----------



## PeteT (28 Oct 2011)

Come and live in the middle of Dartmoor. Believe me, the granny ring will be your best friend in no time


----------



## coffeejo (28 Oct 2011)

Never mind the granny ring, I want to know where the great-granny gears are


----------



## oldfatfool (28 Oct 2011)

Tried riding fully loaded for the first time today, panniers, rack bag the full monty, hill I normally sail up had me panting in the granny gear, thinking of swapping my 26t for a 22t for my scenic alp tour next year, so that will a great-granny gear then  

Oh well practice makes..............


----------



## Hacienda71 (28 Oct 2011)

I am surprised no one has mentioned compacts giving you the same gearing as a granny ring mwoah ha ha ha ha     

























Ah I might have a granny ring myself


----------



## alecstilleyedye (28 Oct 2011)

depends on the degree of granny gear of course. i know someone who has 32 at the back and 22 on the front that will 'climb steeples'…


----------



## Garz (29 Oct 2011)

A lot of it is mental, focus just ahead of the wheel - try not to look up the hill, and set yourself a good rhythm (breathing and cadence).


----------



## aberal (29 Oct 2011)

Mozzy said:


> Ahhhh,brain of Britain here has just sussed out what indeed this Granny ring is you've all been mentioning. I believe I have one as well; that is (I think) the small cog on the inside of the crank). I'm actually only using the biggest one now. Granny ring
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The granny ring is the smallest chainring on a triple chainset. The smaller of the two on a double chainset isn't a granny ring. It's merely the small chainring.


----------



## lulubel (29 Oct 2011)

numbnuts said:


> Without my granny gear I wouldn't be going no where



+1


----------



## albion (29 Oct 2011)

I'm 34 at the back and 24 at the front. For me, it is certainly the most important gear though possibly the least used.


----------



## Nearly there (29 Oct 2011)

Well ive been for a spin and feel so much better also tackled one of those hills that I struggled with yesterday without the need of the small ring



Ive gotta say the wind going from Mokerkin to Loweswater was a challenge brrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Seamab (29 Oct 2011)

The Pro rider that won this year's Spanish Vuelta (name escapes me) used a compact chainset with a 34 small ring and a 32 rear cog to win the steep Angiluru mountain stage.

If you like to keep a high cadence when climbing you need low gears.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Oct 2011)

alecstilleyedye said:


> i know someone who has 32 at the back and 22 on the front that will 'climb steeples'…


34 here & 22 on front and this is my road/touring bike


----------



## Rob500 (30 Oct 2011)

I normally adopt this technique when tackling hills on my triple Defy 2.5 (30-39-50) (12-25)

Fire it on the 30 and 19. This ratio is roughly the same as the 39 and 25 ratio.

That way if you make it to the top without changing you can be sure that you could have done it in the middle ring. However, it also leaves you that option to move to 21-23-25 if needs be.


----------



## Willo (30 Oct 2011)

Was mighty grateful for the granny ring on a couple of occasions today!


----------



## 2wd (30 Oct 2011)

^^^Me too

Just diidn't have any strength today  

I would say I used it more today than ever before

Still,it was put there for a reason........

Me


----------



## fossyant (31 Oct 2011)

Granny ring - oh thats whats on the MTB


----------



## 2wd (31 Oct 2011)

Just been out for 6 miles circular and what a difference a day makes

wizzed up a few small hills,flew along some flats,completely effortless  

Strange how one day can be so different to the next

Anyway on the return leg of the loop I came to one of my more challenging hills and thought best drop it into the Granny ring..........


Ooops,no wonder the ride had been so easy,been in the Granny ring for 1/2 the ride


----------



## MattHB (9 Nov 2011)

numbnuts said:


> Without my granny gear I wouldn't be going no where



me too although im starting to surprise myself


----------



## aberal (9 Nov 2011)

MattHB said:


> me too although im starting to surprise myself



That's the thing...non-granny ringism sneaks up on you. One minute - can't live without it, next minute, pah! Used only by wusses and powder puffs.


----------



## 2wd (9 Nov 2011)

In that case,yesterday I was a powder puff


----------



## Willo (9 Nov 2011)

After riding a triple for a couple of years now, and starting to contemplate my next bike, I'm struggling for reasons why I _wouldn't_ get another triple. I've been mighty grateful for the granny ring when I am faced with a hill at the end of a long ride when the legs are tired, or just when faced with a tough hill at any point in a ride! On Sunday, I came across a hill that had a 15+% gradient (checked after plotting on bikehike when I got home). I manage to conquer it, albeit in the granny ring all the way up and even then having to stop very briefly to breathe in some air half way up.

Okay, I could get a compact with a low gear, but other than some marginal extra weight can't see the disadvantage with a triple?


----------



## Banjo (9 Nov 2011)

I have a steep hill on my commute.Somedays I am in the granny other dayus not. No real explanation just have less energy some days.Dont fret just enjoy the ride whatever gears your in.


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> Granny ring - oh thats whats on the MTB




Naughty ! Naughty !


----------



## curzons246 (10 Nov 2011)

paulb55 said:


> C'mon
> 
> there's absolutely no shame at all in using the granny gear, i do a lot, gears are there to be used and why kill yourself - ENJOY THE RIDE
> 
> the shame is getting half way up a hill and getting off your bake and walking, NOW THAT'S HANG YOUR HEAD IN SHAME TIME


----------

